# Counselling at Origins !



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

To anyone that is with origin , i would highley recommend there counseller she is great ,  if  id known how good she was i would have went after my misscarriage , when i had ICSI i was intitled to 6 sessions which i didnt know , i thought it was one 
It was hard to bring it all back again ,but it was great to get it all out to someone that would listen IYKWIM
I think when i go thought the next tx i will be going to see her again


----------



## louise09 (Jun 14, 2009)

het sweetchilli  

When I first found out about my infertility problems I was devastated.  I couln't accept the fact I could never have children naturally and all the other emotions that u know well about.  I felt like I was breaking down and my family were great but they kept asking me to go to a counsellor but I just couldn't do it.  To be honest I dont know how I got through those really bad weeks in my life but to be honest I now know I should have went.  I think u are totally right and would also encourage any1 else to go.  I know I certainly will if I need to in the future xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

louise you are right hun ,i was the same didnt want to go and cry to a complete stranger , i wont even cry infront of my parents lol 
but she was fantastic , and its not like i thought it would be


----------

